# Some still life and nature macro (7)photos



## lalalala<3life (Dec 1, 2009)

Here are a few of my macro photos. Enjoy! C&C welcome!

1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.


----------



## agompert (Dec 4, 2009)

beautiful shots.  Love the textures   :thumbup:


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Dec 20, 2009)

My fav is the last one, very nice


----------

